# More progress with the Siamese Twin engine



## deere_x475guy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey gang, I took the week off so that I could finally finish somethings in the shop.  I stated this engine over a year ago.  I had the cylinder block and flywheels finished and the pistons started.  Yesterday I finished the pistons and what you see in the vice right now will be the piston rods.  I have varied from the plans for the rods because the plans called for a flat rod and I am using 1/4" round stainless.  I hope the rods aren't to heavy.    I guess I will find out when I try to run it. :roll: 

Rake,  one nice thing about having a table that is 54" by 10" is that I can clutter it up kinda like a desk  












with any luck I will have this ready to run by the end of the week.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 20, 2007)

It's looking good Bob!

There is one little flaw in Mr. Goodfellow's design.
The profile of the valve rods allows too much blow by pressure on the
exhaust stroke. 
At the very bottom of Dave's page _Other Builder's Versions_ of the Siamese Twins
There is a link to my version, and a little information as to how I 
corrected the problem.

Rick


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Rick thanks for the heads up.  I just finished the rods and posted a video here about parting when I didn them.  I am trying to decide if I want to try to do the crank as a one piece or go with the build up.hmmmmmmmmm :?


----------



## rake60 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I can tell you that the Siamese Twins was one of my earliest 
running engines.  Fabricating that crankshaft took me 4 attempts
before I had one that I could use.  I never did try to turn one complete.

Rick


----------



## cfellows (Nov 20, 2007)

rake60 said:
			
		

> Well, I can tell you that the Siamese Twins was one of my earliest
> running engines.  Fabricating that crankshaft took me 4 attempts
> before I had one that I could use.  I never did try to turn one complete.
> 
> Rick



So what does the completed Siamese Twins engine look like?

Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is a link to Rake's engine:
http://www.rake60.com/siamese_twin_model_steam_engine.htm

and I am still struggling with how I am going to build the crank


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 20, 2007)

and here is a link to the original designer:

http://www.davegoodfellow.com/twins.html

Look to the bottom of the page and you will see others variations of this model.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the links...

Chuck


----------

